# Epson WF -7010 for Dye Sublimation?



## Krufruf (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi all. I've been using the EPSON WF-7010 for t-shirt printing - using pigmented ink. I'm interested in getting started in the dye sublimination printing. Mainly to start printing on porcelain ornaments. Is there a way to convert this WF-7010 ciss ink system to use dye sublimination inks?
OR If I have to purchase second printer (which I'm guessing the best solution), does anyone have a suggestion on which printer is best for printing dye sublimination (would be printing lots of photos). THANK YOU!


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Buy dye sub CISS from Cobra Inks for the Epson 7010. You can download profiles from their site if you buy their inks.


----------



## Hebiki (Apr 4, 2013)

Krufruf said:


> Hi all. I've been using the EPSON WF-7010 for t-shirt printing - using pigmented ink. I'm interested in getting started in the dye sublimination printing. Mainly to start printing on porcelain ornaments. Is there a way to convert this WF-7010 ciss ink system to use dye sublimination inks?
> OR If I have to purchase second printer (which I'm guessing the best solution), does anyone have a suggestion on which printer is best for printing dye sublimination (would be printing lots of photos). THANK YOU!


WF-7110 is the newest version. Like Brian stated...call up CobraInk and purchase dye sub ink. I called them up. Customer Service is friendly AND helpful. Good luck.. let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

The 7010 works great for sub printing ,but the issue you would have would be the ciss system. It would need to be completely flushed and cleaned. Your best bet would be to buy a new ciss system for your printer or just go with a new printer and ciss.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

Epson sells them direct from there web site, buy new one and refillable carts. Cobra has carts


----------

